# Scruffing?



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I gotta scruff Snarf (say THAT 10 times really fast).

I sound exactly like puffers315 does about trying to trim Hester's nails...I have tried quiet patience (she caught on and now bites the clippers)...in the sink (she HATES being enclosed and goes a little psycho trying to get out - water or not)...in a plastic tub with as little light as possible...he balls up really quickly and rarely uncurls completely so I don't think a burrito will work.

My BF has big hands and is willing to do the scruffing and I will do the nails...and I found the 'scruffing' thread and watched the video...but...is he (Snarf) going to be okay with this? I know he will struggle but is it any worse than forcing him to have a footbath? Am I going to scar him permanently? 

Any tips? Any other ideas for nail trimming? My hope - long term - is to get Snarf to relax enough that I can just trim the flipping things but he needs them done now...bad...hind feet especially...yikes.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I was worried about scruffing too. I didn't want to hurt them or scare them & wasn't really sure I could do it. So, the first time I tried was during a cuddle time. I don't know if you can rest your hand on Snarf's back or not. But that's what I did. Kind of a pet, pet, gentle pull up. I was really surprised that neither of them freaked out. I held them there for a couple second, then let them down gently & gave them mealies. I do it every once in a while, just so that they ( & I ) stay comfortable with it.
I know you don't have a lot of time to practice, since you're wanting to trim his nails now. But I would probably still do at least 1 practice session, just so you (or your BF) get the feel for it & just so that Snarf knows what to expect. Make sure you're all good & comfortable with the process before you bring out the clippers. 
I hope that helps!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks sooooo much, PJM! You said exactly what I needed to hear!

I can pet Snarf a bit barehanded, but all I want if he's in/under something. I actually thought of scruffing while I was petting him cuz I kinda massage his back and pull up on the skin and I was remarking to Jamie how far I could pull his skin and Snarf seemed to like it. I never picked him up but he certainly didn't mind the way it felt. I considered scruffing to do his nails at the bottom of the list but after seeing how he behaved and then reading the thread, I decided it doesn't have to be a last resort. The video reminded me of a kitten - they instantly submit...I can't see Snarf giving up that easily but maybe Jamie is a closet 'Hedgie Whisperer'.

I'm sure we will be dealing with a huffing ball o' nails and then we'll have three days of not being able to touch his back at all but I think he will be okay with it and it's the best option. And like you, I will keep doing it (with mealies) so he doesn't connect scruffing with clipping!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

One thing I've noticed with my hedgies is that they will directly respond to your emotion. If you're trying to scruff and/or clip the nails and you get nervous/agitated/annoyed, your hedgie will generally get more wiggly & uncomfortable with everything. Remember to stay calm and so there's a better change your hedgie will too.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Good point, silvercat! I have to remind my BF about this when he's trying to help me with Snarf. He's one of those "I am man. I must fix problem" types and gets so frustrated when things don't go as well as he would like. I'm pretty good cuz I used to do Reiki for a living - I just spread around all that peaceful energy. Usually. :roll:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My Cholla instantly gave in - but he's so easy-going. 
I thought Zoey would put up a fight. But even she was like, "what are you doing?" tense, then "oh well, I give up" relax. & just kind of hung there. Now she's like "oh, this again, whatever" It's almost funny.
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

I was petting Hejji one night and decided to scruff him and he didn't seem to mind at all. He looked amused if anything! If scruffing doesn't work for trimming his nails you could try this: I have found what works for us is for him to be calm, I pet him and he gets treats, then I gently roll him into a ball and hold him in my hand and he just lets me trim his nails. I was shocked the first time I tried this because he normally freaks out, but he seemed content as long as I don't take a long time, I can usually do one or two feet a night. I was worried he would bite me or puff up and poke my hand but he just kinda hangs out and pops a leg out every now and then for me to trim. I had tried trimming them during bath time but he gets stressed from baths and it just wasn't working for us. Good luck! I feel like by the time I finally trim the nails on each foot the nails on the first foot are already needing to be trimmed again!


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry for my ignorance <.< but what is scruffing? o.o Never head of it before, and I tried searching but alas, nothing!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Scruffing is a way a grab and hold them so that they can't move around and struggle. The way I do is get my hand ready for a gentle petting motion but leave my hand wide open, the side of my thumb supports one side and my four fingers on the other side, then I lift and grip my hand at the same time bring my thumb and four fingers on the other side together some. I make sure its not a pinching sensation and more like a firm hold that distributes the weight.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Scruffing in short is how cats and dogs (and hedgehogs) carry their young around, grabbing that extra skin on the back of the neck. Its roughly the same on a hedgehog but harder because they kind of have no neck, but basically same idea as cats and dogs.

I've never been able to scruff Hester, she's too big for my giant hands (got massive hands) and mainly because she bristles herself up anytime she's around me, never lays those quills down for me (like my signature). Nancy suggested somewhere putting some fleece over to help calm your hedgehog down, with Hester, it just makes me mad.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I tried to get Jamie to do it last night but he chickened out. He's scared of hurting Snarf. I will recruit his mom - she'll be firm but gentle. Trains horses for a living, so knpws sometimes 'ya gotta do what ya gotta do'. Jamie would prefer to ignore it and hope it goes away. :roll: 

BUT...Snarf fell asleep on my chest wrapped in a blanket but not a hedgie bag for once. He stuck his foot out a couple times and I rubbed it, then held onto it. I thought maybe, just maybe, his sleeping with buy me the 3 seconds I need to get a good grip. Sure enough, the nail fairy was on MY side for once: clippers handy, happy hedgie, enough light, my hands both available...and I got his back paws done! Whew! Yay!!!    

It's not like I didn't try this two thousand times before but for whatever reason, it worked. He struggles a bit with the first (worst) nail on each foot, then relaxed a bit, then when he'd had enough, pulled his foot back. I gave him a couple mealies right away and kept petting him and touching his feet so he realized this wouldn't happen every time he was on my lap. 

I am going to start scruffing him regularly, though, just so we're both okay with it. Then I'm going to move onto scruffing bigger things, like muscular and wimpy 200lb boyfriends. :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

ooops...  ... I typed this once but must've deleted it while I was typing...

Thank you all SO much!!! Your suggestions are great and concern obvious. I feel like I could show up on each of your doorsteps with a hedgie and say 'Will you please trim his nails?' and you'd pull clippers from behind your back and get 'er done.

What an awesomely terrific group of people here! I've only been here for a few weeks and I can't believe the hoards of knowlegde and level of patience shown when the same questions pop up over and over and over...

Kudos and good karma to the HHC!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay! You got the nails done! And by yourself - I might add. Good for you!



MissC said:


> Then I'm going to move onto scruffing bigger things, like muscular and wimpy 200lb boyfriends. :roll:


 :lol: :lol:


----------

